# anchor rod



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

10' fiberglass lamiglas rod I'm in Avon for a week or so, $100 OBO


----------



## chumstain (Aug 5, 2015)

Still got it? Sent you a pm...


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

In Avon


----------

